# November Pool



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well here we are. November pool is open for guesses. Send me a PM with your November date. The deadline for your guess is Wednesday Oct. 31, 2012. Get them to me by 12am and you will be in.

For those of you who are new to PT or are infrequent visitors, there has been an on going joke here at PT. One of our members, Stonegod, has been talking about buying a gun for quite some time. He has yet to purchase his gun so we like to have a little fun with him. 

Here is the prize for the winning date. It is one of my adjustable tone predator calls. The photo is the call that is being given to the winner.









*Contest info:*
Send me a PM with the date your selection. Entry deadline is Wednesday Oct 31, 2012 12:00am EST. If you have the correct date you win. If no one gets the exact date I will use the closes to it. In the event of a tie I will draw names form a hat.

Good luck


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I'll see if I can put a little fire under him. I'm not answering any of his phone calls until he buys a gun. I've pointed him in the right direction to many times and he still hasn't bought a rifle. I think he likes surfing the net more than he like hunting.

I guess I'm venting my frustrations a bit today. I have a hard time when people don't do what they say they are going to. A buddy called me earlier in the week to ask if I would drive by a piece of property near my cabin for a look see for him. I did and I called him and told him it looked promising. He asked if I would be at my cabin on Sunday, I said I would be there. He said he was going to pick me up to look at the property around noonish. I told him that I was hunting both the morning and afternoon, but had some time to spare in the early afternoon. He never showed and still today I haven't heard from him as to why. This same buddy asked if he could use my cabin and hunt on my property during the week of gun season. Things like this have a way of irritating me. Enough said.

I put in dates for Sept. and Oct., but I'm done trying to predict the very unpredictable future.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hear you D1ck, I've refused all along to get involved. I think it's great of Rick to offer a call but personally I think he should raffle it off to support the site....lol how do you like them apples ?


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I have no problem with the gun pool. It is all in good fun.

The rain has stopped. Back to putting new mower and drive belts on my tractor. More frustration!!


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Lets turn the tables a bit. Could be that I take my hunting just a tad more serious than you do. And you are right there is no hurry to get a gun. It probably won't get used much anyways. Whether you do or do not buy a gun matters not one way or the other to me. I'm passionate about what I do and I guess I think everyone should be. I know, I know I'm dreaming again.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Don that is a good idea. I will make a call for a raffle to support PT. Maybe some other call makers might join in? It will be a few weeks maybe even a month before I catch up and get it made up. However I will certainly do it.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I couldn't agree with you more, we all have different things that are a priority in life.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> Don that is a good idea. I will make a call for a raffle to support PT. Maybe some other call makers might join in? It will be a few weeks maybe even a month before I catch up and get it made up. However I will certainly do it.


good idea Don, I'll be in on that Rick..................


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I will donate also !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Won't that make you light headed ?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ouch!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

We have a winner! Congrats Ralph! Sorry it took me a few days to get around to this. I have a lot of orders to fill and stuff to catch up on after being away for a week. Ralph guessed November 21st. SG purchased the firearm on the 22nd.

A few photo's of SG's new gun


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

oops.... not sure why they came out upside down.....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

A big THANK YOU to SG for being a good sport. Congrats on your new gun!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

way to go Ralph!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Didn't I pick the 23rd.? ItzDirty...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

AZ you had the 17th..... You may have had 23rd in October or September.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice grab Ralph (antlerz22) congrats ! You'll like that call.

Congrats SG ! How long do we have to wait for you to shoot it..Should we start a poll on that too ?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Hmmmm, pic of a rifle all by itself, as far as I know that could be Santa Claus' rifle!!! LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Poor SG....... This did take a long time..... At least I did not wait as long to post the photo's as he took but buy a gun. lol


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

yall mite need 2 show him how 2 use it and 2 see if it is real we are prould of u stone god if this is real keep in mine that it will do more hurt 2 u or some one than just put n your eye out stone god we no its a big step up from pelt gun so have fun and be safe


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well, finally ! Nice rig SG !


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, now that we have the gun taken care of. How long till he buys ammo for it? JK


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Holly crap I missed this...congrats SG..

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

itzDirty said:


> AZ you had the 17th..... You may have had 23rd in October or September.....


ok, that sounds right, I knew I had picked the 23rd...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I dont believe it ! I think he just borrowed one !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Painted cardboard !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well if its carboard, I bet he borrowed it and the paint ! LOL


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Since there are no pics, are we sure he didn't just line up a bunch of rocks in the shape of a gun and say BANG ?

SG, you know this is all in good fun at your expense right? :tinykitball:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I want to see a copy of the receipt !!!!! I think its a borrowed gun, prove me wrong !! LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

That would only prove one thing ! you eat to much , in my opinon LOL
I had 2 cups of coffee for breakfast, did 40 push ups, 20 presses of 20 lbs with (dumbbells) ea arm and walked a fast 1.5 miles on the treadmill. And I am 63 yrs old.

You could still bring a borrowed gun. But with this said, I will stop picking on you. Maybe ! LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> That would only prove one thing ! you eat to much , in my opinon LOLI had 2 cups of coffee for breakfast, did 40 push ups, 20 presses of 20 lbs with (dumbbells) ea arm and walked a fast 1.5 miles on the treadmill. And I am 63 yrs old.You could still bring a borrowed gun. But with this said, I will stop picking on you. Maybe ! LOL I don't do push ups but I do hit the weights 3x a week for an hour in the off season and walk the dog at a fast pace....2 miles before breakfast and 3 miles in the evening on days that I'm not hunting. Come March I'll increase the time I hit the weights to 5x a week to get ready for the season.....I do all my small stuff with 25lb dumbbells and bench 120 when I'm working out and I leg press 160.....all 3 sets of 10.....my max now for benching is currently 320 but when I was younger it was 440 and for leg pressing it's 455 max..... When I was in school my max was 750. During the season I don't do much weight lifting........slinging 80-150lb stones onto stone walls/patios (3+ ton a day) is enough exercise for my old bones and is about half as much as i could do when i was younger.LOL.......though I'm not an old man like you......I'm only 56.


Ok is there any chance you can use the "Quote" button...when it all runs together that way it makes me feel as though you might be on a borrowed phone.........


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LMAO !!


----------

